# Any tips on hitting a 15 ft gap up to the mountian?



## JetFalcon (Feb 12, 2013)

You need more speed than you think for every new jump you're not familiar with. More speed is better than less speed because knuckling and falling is worse than falling on the end with the slope. 

If you don't feel you're going fast enough, you're gonna half ass the jump and it won't count. Gotta start far back to build up your speed relative to where the jump is. 

I imagine a flat plane from the lip of jump to the other side of the slope I will build my speed so at that barrier, that's where I must stop slowing down and commit to the speed needed from there.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

What is a gap up to a mountain?


----------



## onthefence (Dec 16, 2010)

JetFalcon said:


> You need more speed than you think for every new jump you're not familiar with. More speed is better than less speed because knuckling and falling is worse than falling on the end with the slope.
> 
> If you don't feel you're going fast enough, you're gonna half ass the jump and it won't count. Gotta start far back to build up your speed relative to where the jump is.
> 
> I imagine a flat plane from the lip of jump to the other side of the slope I will build my speed so at that barrier, that's where I must stop slowing down and commit to the speed needed from there.


Is hitting the knuckle is worse than overshooting the landing zone?


----------



## JetFalcon (Feb 12, 2013)

onthefence said:


> Is hitting the knuckle is worse than overshooting the landing zone?


Well, if I was gonna fall, I'd rather it be on the angled slope part than knuckling the flat part. I'm basically saying that falling on the slope part is better than flat because the slope will divert the fall energy away. 

I think this 15 foot jump may be on the small side so at least you can practice without worrying about knuckling, you'd just be half assing the jump. But when the jumps get bigger where they look scary/big, getting the speed required is more difficult to maintain and not chicken out because naturally most people will want to chicken out because we don't want to get hurt.


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

JetFalcon said:


> If you don't feel you're going fast enough, you're gonna half ass the jump and it won't count. Gotta start far back to build up your speed relative to where the jump is.


WTF?

First you (OP) should be comfortable popping ollies off rollers, and if you can find a smaller jump get comfortable on that first. You should be comfortable hitting smaller features anytime you move up to something bigger. 15 feet isn't large by any means, but get to the point where you are comfortable leaving the lip and landing solid with your shoulders square to the board on smaller stuff first. 

As far as your speed goes, watch where other riders are starting from to help gauge the speed for the jump. You'll want to factor in other riders size, snow conditions. *Never* just haul ass towards a jump, you run the risk of completely overshooting the landing. I've overshot landings and been injured years ago because of it. I'm assuming its not a true gap, more of a kicker/step down type jump you're looking at.

I'm writing this with my arm in a split so I can't really type out the whole thing but if you check out the Tips and Tricks section you'll find info from Snowolf on *ATML*. Approach, Take-Off, Maneuver and Landing and the explanation is very helpful for people just starting out with park riding. May want to check out the SnowboardAddiction tutorials as well.


----------



## bamfb2 (Mar 16, 2011)

For smaller jumps, I'd rather under shoot than over shoot. I've taken more painful landings on the flats from smaller jumps because they are so easy to over shoot, especially when going from a big to a small jump -> you are used to more air time and speed. Knuckling small jumps isn't bad, just make sure you don't stick your tongue out mid jump Jordan-style when you do.

For bigger jumps I'd rather go for an overshoot, as it's usually pretty damn hard to reach the flats (if they are constructed with a modicum of thought). Knuckling the bigger jumps sucks ass, or worse yet, slamming into the perpendicular section of a gap jump.

Match speed to other riders.


----------



## KansasNoob (Feb 24, 2013)

Learn how to jump before you try the big stuff. You should be able to stomp every landing before you move up to big jumps. Or at least that's what I'm told. My last trip I tried to jump and pop off a lot, and worked on getting the muscle memory down to takeoff and land smooth. It seemed to help a lot, I can land small jumps comfortably now.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

I wanna know wtf kinda jump this is? Are you jumping a mountain? Jumping a step-up? What mountain is 15ft? So confused.


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

ThunderChunky said:


> I wanna know wtf kinda jump this is? Are you jumping a mountain? Jumping a step-up? What mountain is 15ft? So confused.


this!

I am honestly confused at what this "15 jump up to the mountain" looks like. Is it in the park? Out of bounds? On the side of the road, what? What does the take off and landing look like? If it is a 15 ft park jump then just speed check with someone that actually knows what they are doing and just straight air it. If it is not a park jump we will need more info to help.


and IMO, I would rather knuckle a jump any day than truly land flat. Landing flat means you are falling from higher up and going faster.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

holy fuckshit maybe Jetfalcon does snowboard!!


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

OK, will some moderator step in and ban this fuckwit already before he kills someone with a deliberately dangerous advice?


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

hahahhhh, this thread....seriously, if you need to ask you are not ready, *work your way up*, screw impressing these other guys, wtf indeed


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Noreaster said:


> OK, will some moderator step in and ban this fuckwit already before he kills someone with a deliberately dangerous advice?


Who exactly? I've just reviewed every post, and other than some disagreement about whether it's better to knuckle or overshoot, I haven't seen anything that leaps out at me.

For the record, on a 15-footer I'd rather knuckle than overshoot. On a 40-footer, I'd rather watch. :laugh:

OP, unless this jump is built stupider than [insert metaphor here] you're not likely to get into big trouble unless you hit it at mach 5 or land on your head. The average 15-footer delivers as much vertical fall as getting air off a mogul, unless you slam into something.


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

Donutz said:


> Who exactly? I've just reviewed every post, and other than some disagreement about whether it's better to knuckle or overshoot, I haven't seen anything that leaps out at me.
> 
> For the record, on a 15-footer I'd rather knuckle than overshoot. On a 40-footer, I'd rather watch. :laugh:
> 
> OP, unless this jump is built stupider than [insert metaphor here] you're not likely to get into big trouble unless you hit it at mach 5 or land on your head. The average 15-footer delivers as much vertical fall as getting air off a mogul, unless you slam into something.


I'd say advising a first year rider to hit a 15 footer with a lot of speed is an obvious trolling. I don't see anything in that suggestion to constitute even an attempt at real help, however misguided it may be. Just a troll trying to amuse himself.


----------



## tj_ras (Feb 13, 2011)

Im actually wondering if the OP is trolling us with this.....friends who have 3-4 years experience wont hit it but he thinks he can on his 1st year. C'mon son.


Edit: also curious wtf this jump even looks like.....if its real


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

Noreaster said:


> I'd say advising a first year rider to hit a 15 footer with a lot of speed is an obvious trolling. I don't see anything in that suggestion to constitute even an attempt at real help, however misguided it may be. Just a troll trying to amuse himself.



Agreed, its not just trolling its going to get another rider injured. How many times have we seen from the lift a new rider hitting a jump too fast and doing the out of control half backflip. We shouldn't be giving new riders advice to just huck.


----------



## bamfb2 (Mar 16, 2011)

tj_ras said:


> Im actually wondering if the OP is trolling us with this.....friends who have 3-4 years experience wont hit it but he thinks he can on his 1st year. C'mon son.



OP hasn't showed back up. Drive-by troll?


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

Deviant said:


> Agreed, its not just trolling its going to get another rider injured. How many times have we seen from the lift a new rider hitting a jump too fast and doing the out of control half backflip. We shouldn't be giving new riders advice to just huck.


I see the exact opposite. People always go to slow the first time. Hell even I do when trying new shit. Witnessed a kid go way to slow at a 30 ft. booter and nollie coming off the lip and caught his nose and got completely horizontal and landed on his shoulder just before the knuckle. Definitely did something to it.


----------



## tj_ras (Feb 13, 2011)

bamfb2 said:


> OP hasn't showed back up. Drive-by troll?


Never said he was a GOOD troll....


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Noreaster said:


> I'd say advising a first year rider to hit a 15 footer with a lot of speed is an obvious trolling. I don't see anything in that suggestion to constitute even an attempt at real help, however misguided it may be. Just a troll trying to amuse himself.


He told him to use more speed than he thinks he should. He's not the first person to give that advice. I'm all for ragging the shit out of the troll, but I don't think that was trolling. He may have just forgotten himself for a second.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Are you sure it's a gap? 

They don't make those very often anymore, unless it's in the XL park.
& a 15 footer isn't really a XL jump. 




JetFalcon said:


> More speed is better than less speed because knuckling and falling is worse than falling on the end with the slope.


Over shootin' it is way worse, you still land on the flats.
You just fall a lot farther when you over shoot it.:thumbsdown:


TT


----------



## readimag (Aug 10, 2011)

Just like I am sure this guy TOTALLY forgot him self for one second.


----------



## johnnyo (Mar 27, 2013)

For a first time big gap I followed my friends who were hitting the jump about 10 times and bailed right before the jump to really get my speed dialed in, then once I had the proper speed memorized I just hit the jump the same way as them and it worked out well... wear a helmet, like snowolf said start small and work your way up.


----------



## Sincraft (Sep 6, 2010)

I just want to point out that at my resort, a 15 footer is not something to mess with. If Newb A hits Jump B way over speed, he will be in Hospital C.

The loft carried on most of our 15 footers is enough to carry one about 4-8' in the air, and if you clear the knuckle 15 feet across. Landing from 8' high onto a knuckle is not good.

I see at many resorts by mid day, that lip gets smooshed down and doesnt carry one as high. East coast ice stays pretty firm. In fake, the 'pop' points get more rutted in and even carry one more aloft. 

Sounds like the OP has some knowledge of getting some air, but just 'going for it' isnt wise as this more often these days ends up in ruining someones joint(s) for life. Or worse. A torn Aorta , serious concussion or Aneurism.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

timmytard said:


> Are you sure it's a gap?
> 
> They don't make those very often anymore, unless it's in the XL park.
> & a 15 footer isn't really a XL jump.


I wish I had a pic for you of the rail gap at nakiska this year. This resort won't build even a 10 foot kicker for playing on, but they've got this jump that requires you to ride a 15 foot rail/box with enough speed to clear an approx 8 ft gap at the end.

If you don't clear the gap you fall into the BX course below, or onto the opposite wall at speed! The guy I usually board with hits the 30-40 foot jumps, but didn't hit that bloody thing...


----------

